# mead recipe



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm looking for a good mead recipe.One that is not to sweet.


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

5 gallon batch

12 lbs honey (use something that smells and tastes good, unpasteurized)
2 tsp yeast nutrient (from homebrew shop)
2 tsp yeast energizer (from homebrew shop)
2 packets Lalvin D47 yeast
Water to 5 gallons

Sanitize all equipment with a food-grade sanitizer (available at homebrew shop).
Put a gallon of water in the fermenter. Add honey, yeast nutrient, yeast energizer, and stir to dissolve. Top off to 5 gallons. Add yeast, wait a minute for yeast to rehydrate. Stir 5 minutes to aerate. Put lid on fermenter, install airlock, ferment at 60-75 degrees until airlock activity slows (1-3 weeks). Rack to 5 gallon carboy, wait 3 months. Rack again, wait 9-12 months. Bottle and enjoy.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

what are we drink today

------------------
tony


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

Scott I am brand new to home brewing. I am wanting to make wine and thought about trying mead. Do you know of a good web site to learn about this subject. I am to broke to buy books. Just wanting a head start on the learning as I had no idea what rack ment or some of the other terms you used.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Here are some of the web sites I have found useful: http://www.gotmead.com/mead-research/a_guide_to_mead.shtml http://www.meadmadecomplicated.org/mead_making/chemicals/fining_agents.html http://www.talisman.com/mead/meadfaq.html http://www.valhallabrewing.com/dboard/meads/beeslees%20app4.htm http://www.hopbarley.org/recipes/beeslees.html


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

There is a lot of info out there. Subscribe and read back issues of meadmaker digest. Links below:

NOTE: Digest appears when there is enough material to send one.
Send ONLY articles for the digest to [email protected].
Use [email protected] for [un]subscribe/admin requests.
Digest archives and FAQ are available at www.talisman.com/mead. 


As an FYI, there is a similar digest for beer brewing:

Send articles for __publication_only__ to [email protected]

If your e-mail account is being deleted, please unsubscribe first!!

To SUBSCRIBE or UNSUBSCRIBE send an e-mail message with the word
"subscribe" or "unsubscribe" to [email protected] FROM THE E-MAIL
ACCOUNT YOU WISH TO HAVE SUBSCRIBED OR UNSUBSCRIBED!!!**
IF YOU HAVE SPAM-PROOFED your e-mail address, you cannot subscribe to
the digest as we cannot reach you. We will not correct your address
for the automation - that's your job.

HAVING TROUBLE posting, subscribing or unsusubscribing? See the HBD FAQ at http://hbd.org. 

LOOKING TO BUY OR SELL USED EQUIPMENT? Please do not post about it here. Go
instead to http://homebrewfleamarket.com and post a free ad there.

The HBD is a copyrighted document. The compilation is copyright 
HBD.ORG. Individual postings are copyright by their authors. ASK 
before reproducing and you'll rarely have trouble. Digest content 
cannot be reproduced by any means for sale or profit.

More information is available by sending the word "info" to 
[email protected] or read the HBD FAQ at http://hbd.org. 

JANITORs on duty: Pat Babcock (pbabcock at hbd dot org), Jason Henning,
and Spencer Thomas


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks guys that will keep me busy for awhile. I am more intrested in wine first and then mead. Has anyone use honey instead of sugar when making wines? It was just a thought as I am trying to get away from buy food at the store.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

The only time I use sugar when making wine is when I am making a "2nd run" wine. For regular store bought style wine you should not be using much sugar except maybe to start your yeast. Email me if you want to discuss winemaking.
I do not know much but I am 2nd in NC mead making contest. Not gonna enter more because I missed a comp and want to drink the entries....


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Hillbillynursery,
I'd try the newsgroups for beer, mead and wine. The homebrew group is the best info available. I've heard very good things about the mead and wine groups also but I haven't participated in them. 
rec.crafts.brewing 
rec.crafts.meadmaking
rec.crafts.winemaking
George


----------

